# Injury Tracker 2012 HD



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

It's May, so in my household that means one thing; raid the thrift stores and start building props. But I take after my dad, who had a unique ability to injure himself in ever new and creative ways.

This year, I decided to test solar garden lights as accent lights in my master lighting plan. I bought one of the $2 stake lights from Wally World and set it up in a miniature graveyard setting. As I was slowly and lightly pressing the light into the ground, the plastic shattered and sent shrapnel into three fingers across both hands. One of them probably could have used stitches, but I decided to man it out.

On a side note, while the stake portion of the light was a wash, the top with the sensor and the LED still work great, and I found that they're perfect for accent uplighting on props, and PERFECT for sitting mason jars on top of to light the contents! And, I've had one running for 4 days straight on one charge before it started to dim! So you see, there's a silver lining to every laceration...

Anyone else start accidentally adding real blood to their props yet?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's not an accident. It's an offering or a sacrifice.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I have even added pieces of flesh to mine.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

An offering of blood to the Halloween gods.  Hope your fingers heal up soon.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ouch!!!!! Glad there is no serious damage.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Sorry for your boo-boos, (pun intended) hope you heal up without visible scars....but then again...scars can be useful. Thanks for the tip and the "how not to install Walmart outdoor lights" info. Live and learn, live and learn....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ouch! What can I say other than... _welcome to the club_! 
Our little haunters grow up so quickly.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is soo funny about the time this post was started today I decided to saw my finger. Not bad but the evil saw drew blood!! But what is a prop with out a little blood


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Please try to ignore the big band aid on my knuckle...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think most of us all have our own Halloween battle scars I hope your fingers are healing well and no real damage was done. I myself am very accident prone. Started a new zombie prop a couple of weeks ago & within 15 minutes I had managed to put a darn nice slice in 1 finger with the hot knife & gave myself a really nice burn on the wrist with the acetelyne torch. It's all just part of the fun


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

While operating on a bluckie a few years back, I proceeded to hammer my left index finger, then slice it with a mat knife, all within 5 minutes of each other. It really hasnt been the same since. The finger, not the bluckie. He's doing well.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Whenever this thread pops up - it's with great trepidation that I open the page......


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope you heal quickly. I showed this thread to my wife and she just laughed and said, I don't think we own any props that don't have a piece of me on them.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If we are talking about this years battle wounds, I recieved my first glue gun burn of the year at the Texas M&T last month, and it still hasn't healed yet. How fitting is that?


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Accident prone isnt even the word(s) for me. I always find a way to get hurt. And I never fail to lose some blood. But nothing a bandaid (or some stitches) wont cure.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

So this is what I have to look forward to as I delve into making or tweaking my props? Cool! I'm gonna keep a nice cold beer, I mean ice pack nearby for swelling. :biggrinkin: 

Now here's a question, has anyone used their injury as an example to incorporate into their prop?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Remember, always try to push the stake into dirt, not cement.
I think we have all given a bit of ourselves, or put a bit of ourselves into our work. If you haven't lost blood, you aren't working hard enough on your props!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Last year Shane almost took an eye out trying to tie up something with wire. He was tightening the wire and the pliers slipped. He had a nice black eye out of that one.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

the only thing I ever had to my yard was a cow's skull found in the wood near my house...I discarded it after because of the animals...


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've also gotten a hot glue burn - dripped a big glob of it on the back of my hand. Just a few expletives from that!

However, I haven't started working on my 2 "big" builds yet - putting a PVC frame in a blucky (requires a sharp object) and a fence (requires power tools) so there are still chances for more injuries / bloodshed for me!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Heh, they all kinda blur together. There's a reason I've my avatar.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I took a picture of this bumper sticker in Savannah. I think this is quite appropriate!

*I have no idea where the picture went


----------



## Rdnek86 (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the bumper sticker!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I need that bumper sticker! How'd ya like River Street, CopChick?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I, very sadly, haven't started on props for our haunt yet for this year. I've been tied up all spring and early summer making props for a ballet. While working on them, I managed to slice the toe next to the pinky down to the tendon, and got a lovely peek at the bone before they stitched it up. The ballet it finished, everything came out nicely in the end, and now I can finally get to work on my haunt. I'm sure I'll have plenty of injuries to report over the next few months. I'm the queen of accident prone.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, my! I need that bumper sticker, too!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

So have I moved out of Newbee status yet? I got my first prop related injury. Duh, I was using my new high temp hot glue gun on some dripping candle props and I have no idea why I put the pad of my little finger right on a newly laid line of dripping glue. OWWW!!!! Yep, feels just like the second degree burn I got on my palm in May from a mower's muffler. Yeah that was another, duh moment. At least I have the cream to put on my new blister.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll put it up again


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Copchick said:


> I'll put it up again


Haha, my dad has a t-shirt that says that.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Found out the hard way what a grinder can do to flesh!! While grinding down some edges of my pumpkin man prop's frame, I accidentally pushed down too hard, and it bounced off the corrner and right into my calf!! Right through my pants, and down to the second layer of tissue. Had to get a tetanus shot as well, and I HATE NEEDLES!! The doctor says its a second degree friction burn. I thought it hurt yesterday, today it's relentlessly burning! Gotta start wearing protective gear when I'm working on my props.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooooo, HMJ, ouch that made me cringe!


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

I have these horrible metal saw horses (son of a... why do I still have these?). I was doing some work the other day in my OSHA approved flip-flops and tripped over one of them and sliced open some toes. Had a nice little blood fountain going and hopped on one foot over to the garden hose to clean up.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

camsauce said:


> OSHA approved flip-flops.


That is super funny and I am sorry for your toes next time get the OSHA approved steel toe flip-flops.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Why do I read this thread? I read a post, cringe, and go on to the next post. I guess haunters are like vets. When we get together we all compare our old battle scars. And besides, they might be insperation for a new prop. HMJ's thigh could look like it was a zombie attack.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been burnt by hot glue so many times that I wouldn't even attempt to count them all :0


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just an update: Went to the doctor today for follow up visit, because the burn was hurting and red still, and he pulled out several slivers of metal out of my calf. Apparently it will take months for all of the ground metal to be pushed out. This is really going to stink...lol!! Other than that it's healing nicely!!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Everytime i go to work on my trail haunt i get new cuts or bruises, i was putting a fence section up and got an awful cut across my forearm


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

The hubby cringes every time I start working on something Halloween related. He always asks if the first aid kit is restocked. Guess I am a little clumsy. But it is usually just burnt fingers (glue gun) and small cuts (what ever sharp object close by). Lately I have been poking small holes in myself with the wire that I have been using to tie things down with.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

howlin mad jack said:


> Just an update: Went to the doctor today for follow up visit, because the burn was hurting and red still, and he pulled out several slivers of metal out of my calf. Apparently it will take months for all of the ground metal to be pushed out. This is really going to stink...lol!! Other than that it's healing nicely!!


So you're going to be reminded every single time a metal sliver wants to work its way out? Sounds like a long painful reminder!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been burning my fingers with hot glue on a regular basis, but got my first "real" injury of the year today. My heat gun jumped up and hit me in the arm while it was supposed to be cooling down. What a jerk! :rolleyekin:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I was working on getting some of my party supplies around to see what I have left. Blew up an orange balloon for the bulldogs to play with as they love to jump at them. 30 seconds in, I went to hit the balloon up higher and my dog decided it was time to try and bite it as the same time. I am now having fun with 3 bandaids on my index finger covering a jagged cut that my dog placed with her teeth. Can't get stitches as there is not skin left on top to stitch. No prop building for a few days....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Spiderclimber. Is the dog okay?:googly:


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sorry Spiderclimber. I'm glad you're not hurt too seriously. Puppy teeth can really do damage. 

That sounds like the kind of weird accident we have with our dogs occasionally. Pickman gets rowdy out of nowhere and Ase doesn't know where her tail is swinging. They don't mean to hurt us. Or destroy props. *sigh*


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

yes Roxy the dog is ok. Unfortunately, they are not puppies anymore but 55 pound bull dogs with extremely strong jaws. 

Luckily today it isn't sore which means I think It isn't infected at all yet. Keeping to clean with iodine, peroxide, Triple antibiotic ointment and bandaids, lots of bandaids. 

Anda. My dogs are afraid of pretty much all my props, or maybe not afraid but defensive and they just try to attack anything new and bark at them like crazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Sorry to hear that, Spiderclimber. Is the dog okay?:googly:


Isn't it nice to know that Roxy's primary concern is the dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mwahaha I was just teasing him.

My guess is that the dog felt really bad after she realized she'd bitten the hand that feeds her.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I am a freakin' whiz at injuring myself. I have fallen off of, gotten caught on and otherwise been lacerated by my props every freaking year. My husband won't let me on the roof and I have to use the ladders when he's not around. Earlier this year, fixing up the chicken coop, I stapled my hand with a power stapler. Thankfully, I was wearing work gloves, so it didn't go too deep.

I'm hoping with our theme this year being on the lighter side, that I'll have fewer injuries but you never know. Wish me luck.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Spiderclimber said:


> I was working on getting some of my party supplies around to see what I have left. Blew up an orange balloon for the bulldogs to play with as they love to jump at them. 30 seconds in, I went to hit the balloon up higher and my dog decided it was time to try and bite it as the same time. I am now having fun with 3 bandaids on my index finger covering a jagged cut that my dog placed with her teeth. Can't get stitches as there is not skin left on top to stitch. No prop building for a few days....


Eek! How's it feeling? I'm sorry, but I'm smiling imagining bulldogs jumping for balloons! But ow, bulldog teeth hurt, got bit by one at work while I was grinding his nails. I broke my nose while playing what we now call the most dangerous game of fetch ever with my 3 legged German Shepherd mix..... We happened to both go for the ball at the same time and BAM! My first ever broken bone.

I started the season with a serious cut on my knuckle. No less than five minutes into cutting off a baby doll arm for vampire bat baby and it hit the middle finger of my left hand. I'm a bit surprised at the scar, I didn't think it was that bad.

Nothing too serious..... yet. I still have to get up on a roof and climb a tree. Lots of potential for offerings as Hauntaholik said!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Mwahaha I was just teasing him.
> 
> My guess is that the dog felt really bad after she realized she'd bitten the hand that feeds her.


Nope. The dog did not feel bad. It was upset the balloon floated down the landing and ended up in the basement where she is afraid to go. She barked at that thing for 10 minutes while I was cleaning up in the bathroom.

It is healing pretty good though. I managed to mow the grass last night which was good. My neighbors were probably confused as to what I was pointing at since I had my pointer finger sticking straight out the whole time as to not use it haha


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm pretty much done with my major prop building (passing on the fence this year). The only other injury of note has been when I dropped one of my halogen bulbs and shattered it. And dumb me....instead of using pliers or something to remove the base from the socket, I didn't use anything. Of course I sliced my finger open. On the plus side, I will personally vouch for Liquid Bandage. The stuff stings like crazy when you first apply it, but I was able to type and everything at work with no issues and it healed up quicker than what I'm used to!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Sprained my ankle prop repairing at the Haunted Corn Maze Saturday night. Noticed that it hurt all day Sunday but today the swelling was in full force. Looked like a grapefruit hanging on the side of my leg. Good think I was a medic in the military, got it wrapped up, iced and have been off of it for most of the night.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I leave a little piece of myself in nearly every prop I make. Maybe that's why it's hard to get rid of any of them. It helps, though. I can usually tell fake blood right away now.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh the things we do for Halloween props.

Let's see. Hot glue burn (hot glue gets hot - who'd a thunk it), chicken wire scratches, a smashed thumb because I still haven't learned the difference between it and a nail and a sore backside from stepping on a piece of pvc and falling on my butt. 

The falling wasn't too bad - lots of padding on the posterior. 

Stay safe and well - we're almost there.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

My biggest fear is falling off my ladder doing the lights on the house. They've been giving me problems and I think I'm going to hang up new strands. Ugh, I gotta go back up on that damn ladder again. Keeping my fingers crossed.

MM - Hope your ankle feels better!
AG- no matter how many times we use it and try to avoid it, it never fails that we end up getting burned by that hot glue! Lol!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nothing major yet for me. Just the usual glue gun burns, head bonks and hammered digits. I poked a screwdriver into my finger yesterday trying to remove an IR filter from a webcam, which left blood on my PVC work later. Blood gives good luck, right?

Last year I picked up a sheet of OSB the wrong way and threw out my back, a couple days before the big night. I'm determined to avoid that this year.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Found out just how hot liquid plastic can be.


----------

